# I Got My BaBy Back



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:hal:

Most of the bodywork is done, I have the bumper coming in a few weeks and SpecV fogs goin in the bumper. I'm still far off from affording paint 

edit: pix below


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride man. :thumbup: I really like the CF setup. Those things must have cost you a arm and a leg. Are you gonna paint the whole car or jus the fenders? More pics when u get it painted.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good Justin. Have you decided what your gonna do with the hood? Hey look, the fenders match your wheels.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm painting the entire car (stock color). I'm filling in the door moldings and I have a kit to go on (I only have the sides in, now). I'm prolly gonna shave the 3rd brakelight, too.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Howcome you don't have the front bumper. I saw that you ordered it in the group buy.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GB didnt fall through.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

its dat, wooooowooooooooo!!!! looking good  :thumbup: 





yah, but i got a Q. if that were, say, a honda(dont hurt me), it would be instantly marked as a ricer, due to the unpainted body parts. Not the case atm 


again, dont hurt me, just hyped on caffeene, and pointing out the obvious.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Don't hit anything.

Seth

P.S. Paint the rear quarter panels white to match.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, is that a dent I see in the hood?! J/K! Nice!! Can't really tell too much with the hood. Looks nice!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

:woowoo: :idhitit: 

came out nice Justin!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ALRIGHT, GOT SOME STUFF DONE TODAY!!!!

I painted my new door panels and they are alot nicer than the previous ones:

























I also got my GTR bumper and I installed it. The fitment is awesome.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... the car looks real good

so many colors :crazy: 

Justin, i know ur gettin the stillen rear (eventually), but what sides are u going with??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> damn... the car looks real good
> 
> so many colors :crazy:
> 
> Justin, i know ur gettin the stillen rear (eventually), but what sides are u going with??


I've got slant sides (urethane) sittin in my room. I'm eventually gonna put them on. BTW, the SpecV fogs didn't work out like I hoped, the holes are too small. I need to go out lookin for fogs.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

RICE...Oh I mean nice.  You got more colors than a pack of Skittles.

J/P man. Is that the same parking garage where we did my shocks? Looks like everything is coming together nicely.

Oh yeah, I still want your old fogs when your ready.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
You see in your innner door photo the map pocket that you painted silver (which should be a complimentary color to the trim.)
What we need is that thing moulded in C/F. That way it can match C/F bezels and door ahndle rings and armrest C/F.

Seth


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow justin :thumbup: i've got a couple questions

why the hell are you painting your precious c/f now? that setup was going to look so badass. don't get me wrong...all teal will look cool, but the hood/grill/eyebrows looks nice with the teal. fuckin sell that hood and get a new one if thats the reason you're going against your original plans.

also; you gonna shave the gtr imprint? i've never seen that on the front bumper pics, just rear. 
does anyone think that would pose any problem, as polyeurethane shouldn't be molded (however its really small. i dont think it'd be a problem)

how do you like the fenders? how did they fit?
interior paint looks purty too :thumbup:
now get those g20 seats in and tell me how they fit a'ight?!!

  
congrats on that bumper though. its the best one for sure. if you don't mind me asking. where did you get it and how much?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> wow justin :thumbup: i've got a couple questions
> 
> why the hell are you painting your precious c/f now? that setup was going to look so badass. don't get me wrong...all teal will look cool, but the hood/grill/eyebrows looks nice with the teal. fuckin sell that hood and get a new one if thats the reason you're going against your original plans.
> *I don't think I'm gonna paint the C/F at all, if I have to, I'll get a new hood at a later time.*
> ...


MachIII racing (their contact info is on erebuni). I called all the dealers and they had the best price. $357 Shipped.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's what it will look like in the end (updated drawing):
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/m.jpg (BIG ASS PICTURE)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ook. i thought you wanted to paint everything. thanks for the price too.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> here's what it will look like in the end (updated drawing):
> http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/m.jpg (BIG ASS PICTURE)


Nice .. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Nice .. :thumbup:


Which reminds me...WHERE IS THE REAR VALENCE?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Which reminds me...WHERE IS THE REAR VALENCE?



LOL ^^ and my SE-L sides??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Which reminds me...WHERE IS THE REAR VALENCE?


Still looking for a drift or xtreme rear bumper to replace the stillen rear valence.I found a company that can delivery the valence but they only have an office in Danbury, CT like 1 hour and 37 min drive.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> LOL ^^ and my SE-L sides??


Tell ausoccer to send me the money back.With $150.oo I can buy some new sides.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

looks good. keep it green.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Swangin Chrome said:


> looks good. keep it green.


That reminds me. Everyone I talked to says to change the color. I wanna keep it green for the cost, but what do you people think. If I painted it, it would prolly be an SE-L color like SE-L red, SE-L blue, white or black.

The problem is, they would have to do the door jams, prolly under some of the stock vinyl and weatherstripping, the trunk and the engine bay or I would not be happy (It would look getto if I opened the trunk and the trunk jam was still green). What should I do?

edit: Woohoo, 6,000 posts.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Keep it the same color. The paint job you have now still looks good. Save some money, unless you plan on going for show.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I'd definetely change the color to something more fitting of a car that is being modified. I think the paint would totally finish the car off. However unless you have a few grand laying around I'd say save your money. Just sucks if you paint your parts green now and then you want to paint later you've lost your primered bumper, etc.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

glad to see you finally got your own damn gtr bumper...now u wont wanna be trying to steal mine :thumbup: thats a kick ass price on it too..mine was $430 shipped direct from erebuni


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oh and btw...when you find some fogs that fit those holes in the front bumper nicely..let me know please


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice work Justin. Is that the Sierra Pine color? I seemed to think Sierra Pine was a darker green. I would like to see your car in that color. When are you going to put your sides on?? How complex is the drilling?? The SE sides are a pain to get on.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^It's teal. People with teal cars should not modify them!

j/k, looks good man


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Looking good. Nice job on getting the slants side's those things are so nice.... And look great with the GTR front...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Shawn said:


> ^It's teal. People with teal cars should not modify them!


i remember that thread...a NF classic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GOD I NEED PAINT BAD, I SHOULD START A FUND. Anyone wanna donate? paypal: [email protected] 

I'm not sure what to paint it...Should I stick with teal? I'm thinking of changing it to cloud white w/ pearl or SE-L blue, but cost may be a factor I can't deal with 

what do you guys think:


----------

